
AlphaGo Documentary Premiering at Tribeca Film Festival - bluetwo
https://tribecafilm.com/filmguide/alphago-2017
======
asdfologist
Why hasn't there been another AlphaGo match?

~~~
henrikf
Deepmind released three AlphaGo vs. AlphaGo matches last year and around the
new year AlphaGo played 60 games against top professionals online winning all
of them. There have been rumours about AlphaGo vs. Ke Jie (No. 1 Go player),
but nothing has been confirmed yet.

~~~
mtgx
Ken Jie has already lost three times in a row to AlphaGo, while it was playing
online under the name "Master".

> _But now even Ke, the reigning top-ranked Go player, has acknowledged that
> human beings are no match for robots in the complex board game, after he
> lost three games to an AI that mysteriously popped up online in recent days.
> The AI turned out to be AlphaGo in disguise._

[https://qz.com/877721/the-ai-master-bested-the-worlds-top-
go...](https://qz.com/877721/the-ai-master-bested-the-worlds-top-go-players-
and-then-revealed-itself-as-googles-alphago-in-disguise/)

~~~
thefalcon
To be fair, those time limited online games are acknowledged to be biased in
favor of AI over human players, so an actual tournament style match like Lee
Sedol played would be needed for a more fair comparison. That said, I expect
AlphaGo to continue* undefeated (and hope to be proven wrong).

*From this point forward.

~~~
khc
Total noob here, how are they biased in favor of AI?

~~~
gamegoblin
I don't know if this is exactly the case for Go, but in chess, short/fast
games are heavily biased towards the player who doesn't make short term
tactical blunders.

In a fast game, a human doesn't have time to figure out an extremely
complicated sequence of sacrifices and combinations, but a computer can look
at every possible continuation of 10+ moves in the future in under a second.
So not only does it not make stupid short-term blunders, but it will
immediately spot any mistake the human made that is exploitable in the short
term.

Up until the late 90s, and to a certain extent the early 00s, humans could use
"anti-computer" strategies to win in long/slow games. A typical anti-computer
strategy would be to play very conservatively and set up the board in a
position that an experienced player knows has a favorable endgame, but that
endgame is too deep for the computer to see, so the computer doesn't know it's
being set up.

These days computers can just look 20+ moves deep every turn and have better
heuristics to mostly prevent this from happening.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
Go player here. Even for human-vs-human Go, fast games also widen the gap in
favor of the stronger player. Although in this case the mechanism might be
somewhat different - stronger players are more experienced, and their
"intuitive" skills (the subconscious neural networks that tell you in a second
which parts of the board look interesting) benefit from more training.

But perhaps the same reason applies to human-vs-AI Go. AlphaGo's architecture
bears a striking resemblance to how the human mind operates when playing Go.

------
SJacPhoto
Looking forward to it, thanks :)

------
zemotion
Thanks for this!

------
orsenthil
No theaters in Bay Area?

~~~
erebus_rex
The Tribeca film Festival happens in NY :)

~~~
cybertronic
any trailer?

~~~
bluetwo
Not yet, but I am hoping for good things.

Trailer for previous movie by the director:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUWZZC8RWYI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUWZZC8RWYI)

